# 21 too old for college?



## Harry84 (Oct 18, 2020)

Currently 21 was in uni for it flunked out due to calc and programming plus doing a shit ton of drugs and never studying. 21 too old to start fresh I wanna do supply chain or cyber security.


----------



## freeone12 (Oct 18, 2020)

Dude im in cybersecurity and we have two guys 27/28 starting uni from zero


----------



## lutte (Oct 18, 2020)

only in america

when i started uni there were multiple 30yo's and one 45yo in my class


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 18, 2020)

Harry84 said:


> Currently 21 was in uni for it flunked out due to calc and programming plus doing a shit ton of drugs and never studying. 21 too old to start fresh I wanna do supply chain or cyber security.


not too old lmao


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 18, 2020)

I would rather looksmaxxing before getting into college so u can fuck more in the parties lol


----------



## Enfant terrible (Oct 18, 2020)

No
I started when i was 20.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Oct 18, 2020)

21 is a great age to start uni. I have met multiple people older then you at university/college. The main reason why people dont go to College at later ages is because its expensive (depending on country) and usually when people approach their 30s they have either got responsibilities which require them to work full time (mortage, kids etc) or they have completely given up on life. Your also still in your prime so you won't be seen as strange for going to parties with young people.


----------



## Deleted member 6409 (Oct 18, 2020)

not too old

but plz, dont fall into the party/fun/getting laid meme


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Oct 18, 2020)

I’m gonna start in my early 20’s. About half of people here begin at 19 right after high school and I think that’s early tbh, besides it’s better to enter fully looksmaxxed


----------



## Edmund_Kemper (Oct 18, 2020)

lutte said:


> only in america
> 
> when i started uni there were multiple 30yo's and one 45yo in my class


what country are you? that sounds outrageous


----------



## lutte (Oct 18, 2020)

Edmund_Kemper said:


> what country are you? that sounds outrageous


sweden


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 18, 2020)

lutte said:


> only in america
> 
> when i started uni there were multiple 30yo's and one 45yo in my class


What are u studying lol


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 18, 2020)

SalFerrari said:


> but plz, dont fall into the party/fun/getting laid meme


Wdym uni is the perfect time for this


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 18, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> What are u studying lol


Your moms pussy


----------



## Littleboy (Oct 18, 2020)

No it's not I'd say if it's a STEM or AFEMB subject. Arts or Humanities is out. Do that in your pension periods.


----------



## lutte (Oct 18, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> What are u studying lol


eeeeh vill inte säga det här men ett rätt så eftertraktat program. Han som var typ 45 hade velat plugga till det länge men först nu kommit omkring till det. Och jag överdrev kanske lite men två eller tre som är runt 30 är det. Det är ju egentligen inte så konstigt att ge sig på något nytt i den åldern om man först pluuggat något annat eller haft något arbete eller annat för sig


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Oct 18, 2020)

No definitely not


----------



## Time Travel (Oct 18, 2020)

I started fresh at 21. I don't regret it tbh. At least I can delay wagecucking by a few more years.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 18, 2020)

21 is really young. Dont worry.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 18, 2020)

lutte said:


> only in america
> 
> when i started uni there were multiple 30yo's and one 45yo in my class


same here


----------



## Entschuldigung (Oct 18, 2020)

Is that even a question? NO IT'S NOT


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 18, 2020)

ofcourse not


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 18, 2020)

dude its normal even if you were 30 or 40


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Oct 19, 2020)

nah bro


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 19, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> ofcourse not


.


----------



## wtf (Oct 19, 2020)

Honestly women like older men... If two guys were the same in all ways but one guy was 19 and the other 22... 

22 is gonna sound more attractive to an 18yo girl


----------



## Gosick (Oct 19, 2020)

If you look young then you are young tbh

I know highschoolers who look old af whearas 30 yr olds like Amnesia can pass for early twenties. 

Dont worry about age, worry about looks/collagen

Also 21 isnt too old btw.


----------



## GetShrekt (Oct 20, 2020)

Nah bro, under 25 is still calm in terms of being a socially acceptable age to join parties etc.


----------



## Kilimanjaro (Oct 20, 2020)

20Nobragger01 said:


> I’m gonna start in my early 20’s. About half of people here begin at 19 right after high school and I think that’s early tbh, besides it’s better to enter fully looksmaxxed


I like your avi. Is the anime worth a watch?


----------

